# Is crime a major problem in your city?



## ProgHouseHead (Oct 24, 2005)

ranny fash said:


> yeah well that depends on what area you are in.


We are discussing for the overall city. NYC is the safest big city in the USA. Fact.

NY's safety report card...

New York City is the safest big city in the country, according to a report from the Federal Bureau of Investigation. The FBI's 2004 'Crime in the United States' indicates that while crime increased nationwide, New York City's crime rate actually decreased 5% to the lowest level since the 1960s. The FBI's ranking of New York City as the safest large city in the United States means that, of all American cities with populations of 1 million or more, New York City has the lowest rate of total crime committed.
(Source: NYC & Company)


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Here in Mexico City the crime is the biggest problem of the city . There are lots of kidnapings and assaults with violence. Not a lot of murder or suicide.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HirakataShi said:


> Less crime than the cities in any other industrialised country, but still high by Japanese standards. Osaka has the highest crime rate and homelessness of any Japanese city.


It's probably because that's where the Yakuza are mainly based!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Murders and everything aren't really a major problem here. It's very safe here, even for international standards.


----------



## odegaard (Jul 27, 2004)

Seattle is one of the safest cities I have ever visited.

After visiting some of the bad areas of Oakland, California there's nothing in Seattle that would scare me.


----------



## goonsta (Sep 11, 2002)

ProgHouseHead said:


> We are discussing for the overall city. NYC is the safest big city in the USA. Fact.
> 
> NY's safety report card...
> 
> ...


Fact, or just what's considered "big"? Criteria lists cities over 1 million, when there's only a handful of cities over 1 million. Those cities don't include cities that aren't "big", such as SF,Seattle, Boston, Minneapolis, etc. I get tired of seeing that fact being paraded around as if someone living in the ghetto can breathe a sigh of relief because of an arbitrary definition. This goes for every city, except the ones really safe. We can play semantics, and of course 1 murder and violent crime is bad, but seriously, you and I know whats bad or not and cities here have crossed that line years ago.

This issue always gets under my skin. It does because its a way to minimilize the effect of actul crime in US cities and to brainwash people into believing there is no problem. Hey!! we're safe! Cool! Places like Detroit and St.Louis take the burden most of the time in issues like this. Saying NYC is the safest big city over 1 million in population is like saying: 

"you're less likely to get burned by putting your hand in orange flames rather than blue flames"

why gee thank you.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

chicagogeorge said:


> Crime is actually *increasing* in many suburban Chicago communities thanks to an ever growing *gang problem*, but *decreasing * in many *(but definetly not all)* communities in the city itself. Actaully, 2004, the city of Chicago recorded the lowest number of homicides since 1960.


BS, Murders in Chicago is around over 600 per year.

http://www.city-data.com/city/Chicago-Illinois.html


----------



## goonsta (Sep 11, 2002)

its not BS, its 2003. "In Chicago, murders fell from 598 to 448 in 2004. Shootings declined by 1,000. More than 10,000 guns were taken off the street." 

http://www.mapinc.org/tlcnews/v05/n1602/a06.htm?116

I guess we're safe now too!


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Crime in LA is kinda sad but it's lower than SF, Phoenix, Chicago, Miami, Atlanta, Dallas, Memphis, Houston, Oakland, Detroit and Houston.

I wish that Watts need to secede from city of LA and merge with Compton so murder rate will be around 250 per year without Watts.

Watts is known as gangs warzone, shooting at most time and it's very dangerous.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

I think London's pretty safe... It certainly feels safe in Central London

Crime is only really an issue on big Council estates (like mine  ) and some of the more "ghettoey" areas, but to be honest people have no business being there unless they live there.


----------



## ProgHouseHead (Oct 24, 2005)

goonsta said:


> Fact, or just what's considered "big"? Criteria lists cities over 1 million, when there's only a handful of cities over 1 million. Those cities don't include cities that aren't "big", such as SF,Seattle, Boston, Minneapolis, etc. I get tired of seeing that fact being paraded around as if someone living in the ghetto can breathe a sigh of relief because of an arbitrary definition. This goes for every city, except the ones really safe. We can play semantics, and of course 1 murder and violent crime is bad, but seriously, you and I know whats bad or not and cities here have crossed that line years ago.
> 
> This issue always gets under my skin. It does because its a way to minimilize the effect of actul crime in US cities and to brainwash people into believing there is no problem. Hey!! we're safe! Cool! Places like Detroit and St.Louis take the burden most of the time in issues like this. Saying NYC is the safest big city over 1 million in population is like saying:
> 
> ...


Fair. Lets analyze crime rates for the cities you mentioned:

NYC Crime data index: 301.6
San Fran: 454.4
Los Angeles: 530.7
St. Louis: 1,087.0
Atlanta: 1,033.5
Phoenix: 610.3
Denver: 472.4
DC: 732.3
Miami: 893.7
Chicago: 666.4
Indianapolis: 547.5
New Orleans: 575.3
Baltimore: 757.7
Boston: 559.8
Detroit: 926.3
Minneapolis: 682.3
Cleveland: 676.6
Portland: 607.6
Philadephia: 589.1
Pittsuburgh: 542.4
Memphis: 883.6
Dallas: 819.5
Houson: 651.4
Seattle: 616.4


Phew, that settles it, out of all the big cities in America, whether under or over 1 million in population, NEW YORK IS THE SAFEST.

All this data can be found on the FBI website, as well as city-data.com

Not only is NY significantly safer, the overall AVERAGE FOR THE ENTIRE USA is 329.7, and NY is even lower than that. Safest city with a significant population in the USA? Yessir!

Any questions?

Pwned.


----------



## ProgHouseHead (Oct 24, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> I think London's pretty safe... It certainly feels safe in Central London
> 
> Crime is only really an issue on big Council estates (like mine  ) and some of the more "ghettoey" areas, but to be honest people have no business being there unless they live there.


London's crime rate has over taken that of NYCs. My how things have changed since the 70's! Note this is not a knock on London, just a praise to NYC's turn around since the notorious days of 1,500 murders/year in '78-'88.


----------



## goonsta (Sep 11, 2002)

Owning someone means you've thorougly read my entire paragraph, instead of taking one quote out of it and ignoring the actual subject matter at hand. So NYC does have less crime than any other large city, and its 4 million more than any other large city.

Here, I'll do one more

San Jose
Crime index - 246.1, and its less than 50,000 from one million

Now find the crime stats for the Bronx.

Find the crimes stats for Bed-Stuy

Find the crime stats for Jamaica Queens.

Find the crimes stats for Harlem. 

How do they compare to the average. If they still mirror the NYC average, then I'll admit you owned me. If not, what I said above still stands.

Now the person really owned is the person who only takes a certain quote from my response and responds to that instead of disscusing the issue at hand.

SONNED!


----------



## ProgHouseHead (Oct 24, 2005)

goonsta said:


> Owning someone means you've thorougly read my entire paragraph, instead of taking one quote out of it and ignoring the actual subject matter at hand. So NYC does have less crime than any other large city, and its 4 million more than any other large city.
> 
> Here, I'll do one more
> 
> ...



Holy Jesus fucking Christ. We are talking about CITIES, not LOCALITIES within cities. Talk semantics all you want, but NYC OVERALL is SAFER than ALL the CITIES you mentioned in your prior post. Sorry, I win. You lose. Now please stop posting to spare your self further embarassment.

PWNED. Again.


----------



## goonsta (Sep 11, 2002)

No, I won't stop posting. 

"This issue always gets under my skin. It does because its a way to minimilize the effect of actul crime in US cities and to *brainwash* people into believing there is no problem."

Do you you just take random blurbs from posts and ignore anything that will make you think?


----------



## ProgHouseHead (Oct 24, 2005)

goonsta said:


> No, I won't stop posting.
> 
> "This issue always gets under my skin. It does because its a way to minimilize the effect of actul crime in US cities and to *brainwash* people into believing there is no problem."


Dude, there is crime in every major city in the world? What the **** is your point?


----------



## goonsta (Sep 11, 2002)

My point? 

My point is to actually do something about it, or at least question what can be done about it. Yeah, there's crime around the world, however we as Americans live and contribute to our own society, vote and pay taxes to it. To sit and hide a problem behind a series of statistics is foolish, and it puts us in the mentality like, "thats not our problem, thats the problem of those people over there". We should be seeing nightly reports of our own war-like conditions on the TV, but where is it? Instead we have the problem turned into entertainment by the likes of 50 cent (and Interscope Records). Thats just one example, but its one that is on my mind. I listen to that foolishness that gives hip hop a bad name and then come here to see this.....

This thread should read, "what city has the statistics that show the lowest crime rates", instead of what's really safe.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Not really, as said in the first post every city (I would even say every place where humans live) has problems with crimes.
But in polls, there are many other problems that people see first. Like traffic.


----------



## ProgHouseHead (Oct 24, 2005)

goonsta said:


> My point?
> 
> My point is to actually do something about it, or at least question what can be done about it. Yeah, there's crime around the world, however we as Americans live and contribute to our own society, vote and pay taxes to it. To sit and hide a problem behind a series of statistics is foolish, and it puts us in the mentality like, "thats not our problem, thats the problem of those people over there". We should be seeing nightly reports of our own war-like conditions on the TV, but where is it? Instead we have the problem turned into entertainment by the likes of 50 cent (and Interscope Records). Thats just one example, but its one that is on my mind. I listen to that foolishness that gives hip hop a bad name and then come here to see this.....
> 
> This thread should read, "what city has the statistics that show the lowest crime rates", instead of what's really safe.



Fair points. I vote to put a ban on hip-hop. And tearing down all the projects. Oh how subversive of me!


----------



## goonsta (Sep 11, 2002)

ban this

















but keep this

















or at least filter that other bullshit out. It not hip hop, its corporate America selectively choosing which hip hop they want to put out.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

ProgHouseHead said:


> Fair points. I vote to put a ban on hip-hop. And tearing down all the projects. Oh how subversive of me!


I agree.

I wish that most young black people need to change their way and learn to dress popular rock fashion, it seems like on some young black people in LA.

Filipino love hip hop but they don't commit alot of crime as what like black people do.


----------



## ProgHouseHead (Oct 24, 2005)

goonsta said:


> ban this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We finally agree. Im with you 100% on that.


----------



## ProgHouseHead (Oct 24, 2005)

LA Lover said:


> I agree.
> 
> I wish that most young black people need to change their way and learn to dress popular rock fashion, it seems like on some young black people in LA.
> 
> Filipino love hip hop but they don't commit alot of crime as what like black people do.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

ProgHouseHead said:


> Fair. Lets analyze crime rates for the cities you mentioned:
> 
> NYC Crime data index: 301.6
> San Fran: 454.4
> ...


It's not easy for crimes happen inside the highrise, where many people live, when we divide the area with the crime rate, you would find NYC is close to Atlanta, St. Louis. And higher than Minneapolis, San Diego or Boston.


----------



## Big Duval (Sep 17, 2005)

Yea, Its bad here in Jacksonville,Florida (we need some help)


----------



## Big Duval (Sep 17, 2005)

Crime Index around Florida
Tampa=970.2
West Palm Beach=917.9
Miami=893.7
Orlando=892.1
Ft. Lauderdale=566.3
Jacsonville=531.4

Some high city are Ft. Pierce=1051.4
Belle Glade=1272.1
Florida City=1520.2

Petty high for a sunshine state.


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

Your list of safest cities doesnt include San jose with 246 in 1999, and down to 213 in 2003.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Big Duval said:


> Crime Index around Florida
> Tampa=970.2
> West Palm Beach=917.9
> Miami=893.7
> ...


I thought it's some part of tourist crime.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

Big Duval said:


> Crime Index around Florida
> 
> West Palm Beach=917.9
> Orlando=892.1
> ...


errrr........would that be crime comitted by retired grannies with handbags and walking sticks?


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

ban hip hop, lol! :hilarious

Back in the 60s, there were people who wanted to ban Rock N' Roll. 
Aren't you glad the crazies don't run America but instead bitch on SSC forums?


----------



## ProgHouseHead (Oct 24, 2005)

^Sarcasm, brother.


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

goonsta said:


> Owning someone means you've thorougly read my entire paragraph, instead of taking one quote out of it and ignoring the actual subject matter at hand. So NYC does have less crime than any other large city, and its 4 million more than any other large city.
> 
> Here, I'll do one more
> 
> ...


now i'm not so sure how to bring up crime stats but I did want to bring this up, an observation I noticed.

It really depends on where your talking about...when using terms like the bronx which precinct or neighborhood throgs neck or university?..or even say south bronx those are very very vague terms. I for one think to say south bronx is a ambiguous term because you could be talking about a place like morrisania or the area around suny martime (which are polar opposites)

even a a place like Jamaica in queens the neighborhood varies depending on which part your in..if your closer to jamaica estates of course it will be a totally different story as opposed to being in southside jamaica

Harlem is one of the biggest variations right now I can see with this..it really depends on where you are specifically in the neighborhood, same can be said for bed stuy


I see what your saying, its hard to measure up the crime stats in the city because there are so many more people here than in other cities in the country


----------



## PhillyPhilly90 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ooh New York has some bad areas, we all know that. But OVERALL it's the safest big city in the U.S.

What goonsta said about crime stats of Bronx, Bed Stuy, Southiside Jamaica, Harlem...etc, dude you could say the same for crime stats for Southside Chicago, Westside, or Northside...I'm pretty sure those neighborhoods in Chi-town are much more dangerous than those in New York. And Los Angeles has the Watts neighborhood which is FAR more dangerous than any neighborhood in New York. There isn't a single precinct in the bronx that is even close to the crime rate of Watts...or Compton. So really...NYC neighborhoods aren't as bad as those in other more dangerous cities.


----------



## PhillyPhilly90 (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm from Philly...I've been to New York...West Philly & North Philly are scarier than the Bronx, Harlem, or Brooklyn.


----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

No.
For Rome province, 3.800.000 inh, 32 murderers in all 2004, for the great part foreigners immigrated. 
Less than 1 per 100.000, one of the safest city in Europe.


----------



## adamybob (Jan 17, 2005)

Crime is virtually non existant where I live in Melbourne. My suburb has about 100,000 residents and 7 police officers, and crime is under control basically by preventative measures mainly kicking out any bums or dirty looking people from the area. I've never once felt unsafe here or been threatened in any way let alone had a crime commited against me.


----------



## illmatic774 (Jul 20, 2005)

detroit? crime problem?!? NAH!!!


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

goonsta said:


> ban this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the reason why so many blacks have switched to the Republican Party. Just take that gun away from him and give him a bible.


----------



## Dinosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

You Canadians and Amercian complain about criminality in your cities, but it's ultra secure compared to most of french towns. In France, delinquency/vandalism is a major problem, and as a tourist in Paris you could easily be molested by "youths" from the parisian surburbs, especially if you're Japanese (wealthy "easy" victims for them). 
That's something noone's talks about in the news or anywhere else, but it's a reality. It worsens every year and the police doesn't do anything.

It's not only in Paris, it's spreading in provincial cities, even in small villages. You can wake up a morning and find your car without wheels or even burnt.

I really think Paris and french cities are far worse than American ones on this point of view.


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

Nah France definatly aint as bad as some american hoods.


----------



## Dinosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

I walked alone in Harlem at 3 AM last April during 7 blocks round trip and I didn't get any trouble with all the guys there. It was really safe. I wouldn't have tried the same in some parisian suburb for sure... I would have been beaten up by 12 guys and all the people in the streets would have avoid watching the scene. Typical french behavior


----------



## Art Deco (Nov 18, 2005)

Just read my signature. 

New York is becoming a truly great and world class city on every front. The crime rates will continue to plummet, the safety and cleanliness continue to improve and the downtown skyline will be rebuilt, hopefully in a satisfying way to most of us.


----------



## I*LOVE*NY (Jan 20, 2005)

french cities are veeeeery safe compared to us cities 
ny is safe city in usa but still have homicide rate 7 per 100 000 people 
paris have 2 homicides per 100 000


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

I*LOVE*NY said:


> french cities are veeeeery safe compared to us cities
> ny is safe city in usa but still have homicide rate 7 per 100 000 people
> paris have 2 homicides per 100 000


yes you're right. american cities are in general pretty unsafe compared to most europeans cities.

but Crime is more than homicides. Homicides often happen to people who have something to do with crime. Rapes and robberies are worse, they can happen to anyone.


----------



## Dinosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

Art Deco said:


> Just read my signature.
> 
> New York is becoming a truly great and world class city on every front. The crime rates will continue to plummet, the safety and cleanliness continue to improve and the downtown skyline will be rebuilt, hopefully in a satisfying way to most of us.


I totally agree. New York is the safest city I know on earth. And the best I've ever seen so far. 

In comparison, Paris really sucks bigtime.


----------



## Dinosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

DnH said:


> yes you're right. american cities are in general pretty unsafe compared to most europeans cities.
> 
> but Crime is more than homicides. Homicides often happen to people who have something to do with crime. Rapes and robberies are worse, they can happen to anyone.


You're right: crime often only concerns people that already have something to do with it (gangs, dealers...). Noone really cares about it since it doesn't involve the city normal population. And I'm pretty sure there are less gangs and stuff in France than in USA.

But the delinquancy is far more annoying (and the word is weak): it concerns everyone, it's about rapes, rackets, thefts or violences, and France is *FAR WORSE* than USA and than most of the European countries on this level.

Last week, a girl have been set alight in a parisian suburb street. The girl is in coma since 10 days and the police haven't catch the barbarian. Usual stuff here. You'll never see that outside of France, except in Afghanistan or Irak...


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

Dinosaurus said:


> But the delinquancy is far more annoying (and the word is weak): it concerns everyone, it's about rapes, rackets, thefts or violences, and France is *FAR WORSE* than USA and than most of the European countries on this level.
> ...



got some stats to back that up with?


----------



## Dinosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

No clue, but since I live in France, I can say that the difference that I experienced when I went to the States and Canada was stunning.


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

Its different to live in a city, then to visit a city.


Paris for sure aint as bad as Detroit, East st.Louis, Watts, Washington D.C, Camden, Gary, Parts of Chicago etc. those are battlefields :S

im glad i dont live there.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

DnH said:


> Its different to live in a city, then to visit a city.
> 
> 
> Paris for sure aint as bad as Detroit, East st.Louis, Watts, Washington D.C, Camden, Gary, Parts of Chicago etc. those are battlefields :S
> ...


I sure am happy I don't live in the Northern Paris suburbs. See my point.


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

polako said:


> I sure am happy I don't live in the Northern Paris suburbs. See my point.


Alright.


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Montreal is pretty safe. Around 30-40 murders per year for a 1.8 M city, most of them are street gang members... Nothing to compare with american cities...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

NAH, London one of the top 5 most safest capitals in da world. tht bound 2 be good.


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

paris suburbs aint hell on earth. but you would want to live here, or go visit the area.


----------



## Bluestreak (Nov 23, 2004)

Chicago does have a crime problem but the murders are mostly gang related and don't infiltrate all parts of the city. Petty crimes like bikes getting stolen and homes or apartments getting broken into happens more than I thought. There are a lot of losers out there doing things like that. But we don't live in fear. Pretty safe I think.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen is safe... 

You can walk alone almost everywhere you want a whatever time you want... But being two at night is always better  

The crime we have is mostly drug related and does not affect normal people... But like most other Nothern Europeans cities we also have some trouble with violent young immigrants... :sleepy: and Soccer fans ( but that does only affect other fans )

We have about 15-20 murders a year in the metro area of 1.6 million - and around 5-6 is from violent assault or robbery ( mostly homeless people attacked by gangs or fights gone wrong ) - The rest is family or drug related

So far ( 25 years ) I have have never had any problems ( off duty ) in Copenhagen - exept in the school yard 

And I do spend a great deal of time walking around/trough downtown, Nørrebro and Nordvest at any hour of the day


So unless you're looking for trouble you'll have to be pretty unlucky to find it here...


----------



## Moren-o (Dec 9, 2005)

This is an article that was published in the Belgian newspaper "Het Niewsblad" of 10/12/2005:



> Luik meest criminele stad van Europa
> 
> 
> Vergeet het door de maffia geplaagde Palermo, de stad Luik is met voorsprong de meest criminele stad van Europa. Dat moet tenminste blijken uit Europese statistieken van het jaar 2001. In Luik was er dat jaar zowat een misdaad per vier inwoners.
> ...


I have tried to translate it

Luik/Liège is the most criminal city of Europe

Forget the maffia-town Palermo, de city Liège is by far the most criminal town of Europe. At least, that's what the European statistics of the year 2001 teach us. In Liège there was that year approximately 1 crime per 4 inhabitants.

With that crime rate the fiery city (Liège's nickname) surpassed Stockholm, Amsterdam and Brussels. Palermo finished on a considerable distance with only 63 criminal facts per 1,000 inhabitants. The figures must be nuanced, however. Because all statistics are multiplied. That means that shoplifting and homocide are situated at the same level. In Liège itself (now comes the best part ) they claim that the avarage inhabitant of the city is more willing to report a criminal fact than others. And that this is the reason for the very high crime rates of Liège.

Btw: Liège (in Belgium) has about 200.000 inhabitants and a metro-area of +/- 450.000


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

can anybody compare the crime rate of the major cities in the world?


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

San Francisco (city, not metro) has had about 100 homicides so far this year, the highest number in a decade. About 90 percent of it is gang or drug related though, so the average person doesn't have to worry about much. With the exception of just a few neighborhoods here, it's pretty safe.


----------



## Insomniac (Sep 11, 2002)

I think what goonsta has been trying to say in this thread is that by looking at stats like this that convince us (or fool us to be more truthful with you) that things are OK in American cities. This means that the "average" person (being white and middle-income) doesn't give a damn about what goes on in the "ghetto", when they should be because 1) the ghetto can't completely help itself, it lacks the financial resources, 2) no man is an island, and what happens in one city neighborhood can and does affect the other city neighborhoods.


To answer the original thread question, yes unfortunately Birmingham's crime rate has been steadily rising. Last year, we had 64 homicides (which I think was one of the lowest rates the city has ever recorded, as Birmingham has always been a somewhat violent city). However we've already broken the 100-homicide mark this year, and we still have like two or three weeks left in the year. And of course somebody always gets killed on New Year's Eve and New Year's Day.


I remember one year it only took Birmingham like an hour and a half to record its first homicide for that particular year. Fucking sad


----------

